# SX-70 fans!!!!



## captain-spanky (Jul 26, 2005)

Howdy people!
I drew this to go on a tshirt but i was wondering if anyone wanted me to make it into a desktop wallpaper for them? 
Or if you did want a t-shirt/polo shirt/hooded top with it on, i could do that for you too... t-shirts go for about £15 and the image is heat-pressed on in stretch vinyl and is guaranteed for over 80 washes or something... i could find out some more details if anyone is interested?
you like?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 26, 2005)

thats really dope dude..count me in for a tshirt if you are getting some done!


----------



## terri (Jul 26, 2005)

Are you kidding me??? :lmao: This looks _awesome_! 

I love it. I'd take a tee shirt. :thumbup: 

Good job; you're so cool. :goodvibe:


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Jul 26, 2005)

sorry ..... you _drew_ that ???

awesome man.

I reckon Africa is a bit to far , so i won't order a shirt.

nice though

Hanno


----------

